# how old are my cichlids?



## nickquinteros (Sep 17, 2014)

hey guys I've had a few cichlids for close to a month already and was wondering how old they are (roughly) I have a male yellow lab, male red zebra and a male yellow tail acei. all of them are 3 inches long. any rough estimate would be nice. thanks


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

hard to say as there are a few variables that come into play. tank size, tank mates, and type of food that they are being fed all can make a difference. if i had to guess i would probably say 6-8 months based on the fact that these fish are generally fast growers, so i would say 3" puts them at about 6 mths give or take


----------



## Kmcmahon21 (Oct 15, 2014)

Like he said there are too many factors too judge a fish's age by just size. you could have a very old dish kept in a 20 g that would grow to be 3" but no more. So theoretically you could have an adult fish thats only 3" long. Their behavior is also another way of judging. But again there are too many factors if i was ro guess itd say a year old.


----------

